# BIKE TRANSALP CHALLENGE 2010 - der offzielle thread



## powderJO (1. Dezember 2009)

so, anlässlich der bekanntgabe der etappenorte, der große tac-thread 2010 für alle infos rund um die srecken, hotelbuchungen etc. die etappenorte laut bike-transalp.de sind:


Füssen -  Imst  	-  Ischgl - Scuol - Livigno - 	Ponte di Legno - Male -	Madonna di Campiglio  - Riva del Garda 


hört sich für mich schon mal gut an, bin gespannt, wie die einzelnen orte verbunden werden. wer einen teampartner sucht - bitte melden!


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich sind die ersten 4 Etappen wie 2008...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Dezember 2009)

Von der TAC-Seite:
...nach Livigno.
Ab dem Zollparadies ist die Wegeführung eine noch nie dagewesene.


----------



## villaitalia (1. Dezember 2009)

Habt Ihr schon ein paar Hoteltips?


----------



## Prinzchen (1. Dezember 2009)

Wir übernachten alle in der kostenpflichtigen!!! Halle... ;-)

In Ponte di Legno gibts drei Hotels, also alles bestens und die super Neutralisation von Madonna DC ist auch wieder dabei.

Wozu also das Ganze wenn eine noch nie dagewesene Etappe zu erwarten ist?


----------



## Darkviper (2. Dezember 2009)

@ powderJO: Sie haben Post.


----------



## powderJO (2. Dezember 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> und die super Neutralisation von Madonna DC ist auch wieder dabei.



was meinst du damit?




@darkviper - habs gesehen. schau mal in dein postfach


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2009)

@ powderJO: Es sieht so aus, als ob es auch dieses Mal auf der Hauptstraße einige Kilometer von MC bergab(!) weg geht. Aber mir scheint die neutralisierte Strecke kürzer zu sein als 2006.


----------



## powderJO (2. Dezember 2009)

war 2006 ja nicht dabei - habe mir aber eben mal kurz einen bericht angeschaut und da gesehen, dass es knapp 45 neutralierte km gab. komisch - da istz die etappe ja schon fast vorbei.

am letzten tag geht es den bärenpass hoch - schöne schiebepassage.

bis du dabei in 2010?


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt der letzte Tag nicht besonders   Noch ist der CBT(?) nicht geplant, aber es ist bis Juli noch lang hin  Werden uns im Mai traditionell mal die Strecke für einzelne Tag mal anschauen....

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wir übernachten alle in der kostenpflichtigen!!! Halle... ;-)
> 
> In Ponte di Legno gibts drei Hotels, also alles bestens und die super Neutralisation von Madonna DC ist auch wieder dabei.
> 
> Wozu also das Ganze wenn eine noch nie dagewesene Etappe zu erwarten ist?



Bis Madonna sind es doch nur 25 KM. Da schlafen wir 2x in selben Bettchen. Sehs doch einfach positiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (2. Dezember 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bis Madonna sind es doch nur 25 KM. Da schlafen wir 2x in selben Bettchen. Sehs doch einfach positiv



...und bei nur 19000 Hm wird das Wintertraining eh gecancelt... 

wenigsten zwei neue Etappen


----------



## powderJO (2. Dezember 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der letzte Tag nicht besonders   Noch ist der CBT(?) nicht geplant, aber es ist bis Juli noch lang hin  Werden uns im Mai traditionell mal die Strecke für einzelne Tag mal anschauen....
> 
> Robert



schöne schiebepassage war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint - da geht es echt ordentlich hoch. erst mit über 30% ne wiese rauf, dann weiter auf einem trail. wird sicher eine riesen schlage werden...


blöd nur, das mein partner nicht mehr will ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir die Profile mal angeschaut und mit 2008ern verglichen. Bei der ersten Etappe ist noch ein weiterer Berg vor dem Marienbergjoch mir drin, die 2. Etappe ist identisch zu 08. Zu den anderen hatte ich die alten Profile nicht mehr.
Hier der Link zur 2010 Strecke:
http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/TOUR/CBT
Ganz wichtig, ich tu´s mir nach 08 und 09 nicht mehr an! Aber ich bin überrascht, dass ich die Neuigkeiten verfolge...


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> schöne schiebepassage war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint - da geht es echt ordentlich hoch. erst mit über 30% ne wiese rauf, dann weiter auf einem trail. wird sicher eine riesen schlage werden...
> 
> 
> blöd nur, das mein partner nicht mehr will ...




Das war mir schon klar. Ich war jetzt 5x dabei und kann die Profile ganz gut einschätzen.  Wenn der alte Schinder schon eine Schiebestrecke ausweist wird die nicht lustig. Normal ist doch alles fahrbar....


Schade, dass die Ponale wohl nicht mehr genehmigt wird 

Meine Partnerin ist leider nicht ganz abgeneigt...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Dezember 2009)

Etappe 3+4 kenn ich noch von 2008... sollten ziemlich identisch sein.

Sieht ja schon sehr nett aus... vielleicht sollte ich doch nochmal 
versuchen einen Startplatz zu bekommen.


----------



## sekt88 (3. Dezember 2009)

Strecken sehen ja Langweilig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigsnub (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
nach 2008 u. 2009 ist das Haard Racing Team (Kategorie Master) auch für die TAC 2010 gemeldet.
Pünktlich um 16:00 Uhr kam die Bestätigung von PLan B


----------



## cimgott (6. Dezember 2009)

Tja ich hatte weniger Glück


----------



## teppiche (6. Dezember 2009)

Komisch..meine Anmeldung war um 12:04 durch..bisher kam aber keine mail..weder + noch -


----------



## cimgott (6. Dezember 2009)

Hast Du die Mailadresse richtig geschrieben ?

Lass deinen Partner mal in seinem Postfach nachsehen !

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sylt (7. Dezember 2009)

Das Team Ebbelwei-Expreß ist auch im Jahr 2010 wieder dabei - 16.24 Uhr kam die Bestätigungsemail!! ;-)


----------



## powderJO (7. Dezember 2009)

da ich keinen partner gefunden habe, habe ich meine pläne erst mal geändert. werde die trans germany fahren (die ja eigentlich keine trans-germany mehr ist) und dann kurzfristig schauen, ob ich noch einen freien teamplatz ergattere. 
bin um ehrlich zu sein aber schon ein wenig traurig, dass es nicht geklappt hat zum ersten anmeldetermin - wäre gerne schon jetzt sicher gewesen, wieder am start zu stehen ...


----------



## Catsoft (7. Dezember 2009)

Und ich hab es tatsächlich geschaft die Finger still zu halten. OK, mein Crossrennen an dem Tag hat sicherlich geholfen 

Robert


----------



## tussibike.de (7. Dezember 2009)

Und es gibt sogar ein Mädelsteam nächstes Jahr aus Rhein-Main; Teamname: 'Connie + Lotti'... 

Wir freuen uns schon auf Eure Hilfe bei Reifenwechsel & Co. )


----------



## powderJO (7. Dezember 2009)

na, dann wünsche ich euch allen viel glück. vielleicht geht's sich ja für mich noch irgendwie aus - aber die enttäuschung erst mal nicht mit der tac als saisonhöhepunkt fix planen zu können, geht schon ganz gewaltig zu lasten meiner motivation. 
fällt halt deutlich schwerer sich zu quälen, wenn man weiß, dass man es nicht für ein "besonderes" rennen macht, sondern nur für die üblichen lokalen veranstaltungen und rundenrennen...


----------



## bigsnub (7. Dezember 2009)

gibt es denn schon eine Starterliste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. Dezember 2009)

ja unter bike-transalp.de


----------



## bigsnub (7. Dezember 2009)

ich find da keine aktuelle starterliste


----------



## festus hagen (7. Dezember 2009)

Zitat von der Transalp-Homepage:_CRAFT BIKE TRANSALP Caravan

Wer sich fÃ¼r diese Variante entscheidet, ist mit einem eigenen Caravan unterwegs, der von einem Freund oder Familienmitglied gesteuert wird, wÃ¤hrend der Teilnehmer die Etappen bestreitet. Die Caravan-Bucher sind weitgehend autark und auf sich allein gestellt, sie kÃ¼mmern sich selbst um ÃbernachtungsplÃ¤tze und Transfers und Ã¼bernachten zumeist im Wohnmobil.

Eine PauschalgebÃ¼hr von 100,-â¬ fÃ¼r die gesamte Woche ist bar in der Akkreditierung in FÃ¼ssen zu entrichten.

FÃ¼r diese Teilnehmer stellen die meisten Etappenorte ausgewiesene StellflÃ¤chen gegen GebÃ¼hren bereit._

Zitat Ende

Wir Ã¼berlegen fÃ¼r die Woche ein Wohnmobil zu chartern. Wenn ich die Infos oben richtig verstehe, mÃ¼ssen wir 100â¬ dafÃ¼r zahlen, dass wir uns selbst um einen Ãbernachtungsplatz kÃ¼mmern mÃ¼ssen, und den auch im Etappenort bezahlen mÃ¼ssen? 
Wie bitte???


----------



## finisher-2009 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich war 2009 dabei und es war für mich hart stürtzte bei der Königsetappe schwer fuhr aber trotzdem fertig bin jetzt ein richtiger Finisher. Jetzt zu meinem Problem meine Frau hat für mich wieder einen Startplatz ergattert und ich will eigentlich nicht so recht mein Teampartner will auch nicht, wir waren Team Tatonka. Daher meine Frage will einer die Startplätze, Tel. 08141/394-6670 Arbeit bis16:00,
08257/8450 ab 19:30 zu Hause. Grüße Michi


----------



## Catsoft (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin Michi!

Du hast wirklich nicht besonders gut ausgesehen! Respekt für durchkommen 2009. Die Plätze werdet ihr schon wieder los und wenn nicht.... 

Robert


----------



## finisher-2009 (10. Dezember 2009)

Sind schon weg. Gruß Michi


----------



## powderJO (14. Dezember 2009)

frage mich echt, was dieses jahr los ist - soviele haben keine lust mitzufahren? warum?


----------



## HansH (14. Dezember 2009)

viele ? ich hab bis jetzt einen gesehen der seinen platz wieder abgegeben hat...


----------



## TiffyI (18. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der "run" auf die BIKE Transalp Challenge abgenommen haben soll... Die Startplätze waren ja auch wieder genauso schnell weg, wie eh und je

Ich freue mich jedenfalls drauf!

Grüße,
...die Trailgämse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (3. Januar 2010)

Noch 195 Tage....


----------



## cimgott (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt habe ich im zweiten Anlauf doch noch einen Platz bekommen, nur leider inzwischen keinen Teampartner mehr!

Also wenn im Bereich Ostalb noch jemand Lust und Laune hat sich das anzutun, meldet euch! 

Ansonsten werde ich den Platz wohl wieder hergeben müssen!

Mein Ziel wäre Finisher zu werden, und nicht der letzte.

Gruß Martin


----------



## cimgott (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

da es schlecht bezüglich eines Teampartners aussieht, werde ich wohl absagen müssen!

Wenn ein Team Interesse an den Startplätzen hat, bitte schnell melden!

Gruß Martin


----------



## ]:-> (1. Juli 2010)

Na, bald ist's ja so weit ... und hier herrscht eine Ruhe 
Ist denn jetzt noch jemand von euch mit dabei?

Mich beschäftigt zur Zeit keine Frage mehr als HT oder Fully, da auf den ersten 4 Etappen sicher das leichte HT (gut 2,5kg Unterschied) nen Vorteil hat, ich die Trails auf den letzten Etappen aber nicht einschätzen kann.
Wie haltet ihr es?


----------



## tussibike.de (1. Juli 2010)

Hi,

hier nochmal ein Anlauf: Wer ist an einem Teamstartplatz für die CRAFT BIKE TRANSALP 2010 interessiert?

Verletzungsbedingt müssen wir abgeben.

Sehr guter Preis - 2 für 1

Meldet Euch.

Gruß
Connie


----------



## Marc_12345 (1. Juli 2010)

das Fully kannst Du dir sparen, besonders wenn der Gewichtsunterschied bei Deinen Bikes so groß ist. Es gibt nur wenig technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen und für die lohnt es sich nicht die Kraft in den Dämpfer zu treten und das Mehrgewicht die Berge hinauf zu schleppen.
Solltest Du die Möglichkeit haben beide Bikes einzupacken, würde ich lediglich bei der letzten Etappe über das Fully nachdenken.
Ich kenne die letzte Abfahrt in diesem Jahr nicht, aber im letzten Jahr war der Trail zum Gardasee sehr anspruchsvoll.

 Gruß und bis zum 16.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. Juli 2010)

tussibike.de schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier nochmal ein Anlauf: Wer ist an einem Teamstartplatz für die CRAFT BIKE TRANSALP 2010 interessiert?
> 
> ...




ich würde echt super gerne mitfahren und würde den startplatz auch sofort nehmen, aber es geht so kurzfristig leider nicht  auch wenn ich tottraurig darüber bin. geht's bei euch echt gar nicht? würde zur not auch mit einem gipsbein und armschiene starten... ;-)


----------



## prozak (1. Juli 2010)

tussibike.de schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier nochmal ein Anlauf: Wer ist an einem Teamstartplatz für die CRAFT BIKE TRANSALP 2010 interessiert?
> 
> ...


schade für euch. aber gute besserung für's steißbein und vielleicht klappts ja nächstes jahr.


----------



## ]:-> (1. Juli 2010)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> das Fully kannst Du dir sparen, besonders wenn der Gewichtsunterschied bei Deinen Bikes so groß ist. Es gibt nur wenig technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen und für die lohnt es sich nicht die Kraft in den Dämpfer zu treten und das Mehrgewicht die Berge hinauf zu schleppen.
> Solltest Du die Möglichkeit haben beide Bikes einzupacken, würde ich lediglich bei der letzten Etappe über das Fully nachdenken.
> Ich kenne die letzte Abfahrt in diesem Jahr nicht, aber im letzten Jahr war der Trail zum Gardasee sehr anspruchsvoll.
> 
> Gruß und bis zum 16.



Hmm...
Beide Bikes wäre ja ein Traumzustand 
Kennt jemand die Abfahrt vom Mortirolo. Sieht gut Steil aus der Trail. Aber alles in allem sind das halt nur ein paar Meter im vgl. zu den Anstiegen und warhscheinlich tatsächlich kein Fully wert. 
Wie ist denn eigentlich das Fahrtechnik-Niveau der normalen Hobby-Racer auf der Transalp so? Wenn da eh abgestiegen wird lohnt das Fully erst recht nicht.

Bis bald, ciao
p.s. wie gings denn letztes Jahr zum Lago?


----------



## powderJO (1. Juli 2010)

hola,

das fahrtechnik-niveau ist wie bei jedem marathon. es gibt viele gute fahrer, aber auch viele schlechte. die leute die vorne (im ersten drittel) unterwegs sind, sind i.d.r auch bergab fit. 

das problem bei der tac: es sind sauviele teilnehmer und wenn da einer anfängt zu schieben, ist halt schnell schicht für alle. das gilt übrigens nicht nur bergab, sondern auch bergauf. das heißt: seht zu, dass ihr so weit vorne wie möglich platziert seid damit ihr zumindest aus dem b-block starten könnt und stellt euch morgens ganz früh in den startblock. ich wollte es bei der ersten teilnahme auch nicht glauben, aber am ende haben auch wir uns zeitig (knapp ne stunde vor start kann man daran denken) in den block gestellt, um nicht wieder an allen vorbei zu müssen, die wir schon am tag davor und am tag davor und am tag davor überholt hatten. das kostet wertvolle zeit im gesamtklassement und ist vor allem nervig auf dauer. 


die abfahrt vom mortirolo kenne ich nicht - wenn ich aber die wahl hätte zwischen fully und deutlich leichterem ht würde ich immer das ht nehmen. zahlt sich einfach bergauf mehr aus.


----------



## ctwitt (11. Juli 2010)

Fully oder Hardtail, das ist gal. Gute Beine brauch man. Nimm also gute Beine mit. Nee ist Egal nur leicht sollte es sein . Fully ist normaler weise 1000 g schwerer, dass ist dann OK.


----------



## Polli (13. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute!

Hab schön die Kacke am dampfen - mein Partner teilt mir gestern mit, dass er verletzt ist und nicht mit kann.

Also wenn jemand noch lust und zeit hat....bitte melden. 

Zu meiner Person, 30 j, fahre seit 5 Jahren MA, ist meine erste TAC, fahre auf ankommen.

alles weiter per pn


----------



## teppiche (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben noch einen kompletten Teamstartplatz abzugeben. 
Bitte einfach melden: 0179 3935705

Grüße,
Felix


----------



## Marc_12345 (13. Juli 2010)

was ist denn plötzlich los? Warum fallen kurz vor dem Start so viele aus?


----------



## bikehumanumest (13. Juli 2010)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> was ist denn plötzlich los? Warum fallen kurz vor dem Start so viele aus?



das ist doch inzwischen bei jedem Event so...wer gute Nerven hat bekommt den Startplatz die Woche davor für die Hälfte...

joe
"Vollzahler"


----------



## dede (13. Juli 2010)

Ist jedes Jahr dasselbe, wer kurzfristig noch nen Platz sucht bekommt ihn auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc_12345 (13. Juli 2010)

das ist auch der Gedanke, der mir vorhin durch den Kopf gegangen ist. 

Man muss also nur abgezockt genug sein und sich ein halbes Jahr auf ein ausgebuchtes Rennen vorzubereiten, für das man nicht gemeldet ist.
Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr.

 Gruß Marc
 (auch Vollzahler)


----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2010)

aha. der ebbelwoi-express seht also auch wieder am start. viel spaß wünsch ich euch - und allen anderen teilnehmern.


----------

